# gear box leaking



## batman1414 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a 870 simplicty 2 stage snow blower that just started to leak gear oil out of the auger gear box. I place a order for a new gasket, but the question I have is: does anyone think it is possible to just take the 4 bolts that hold it together and spread it enough to get a new gasket in (the gasket is kind of c shaped not a full circle) It is not leaking out of the auger shafts.

Thanks for any insite


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome to sbf.can you post a pic or a parts diagram to show the gasket. this will help the guys on here if it can be done. gayland


----------



## batman1414 (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## batman1414 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks gasket number 13


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would take the time to take it apart and replace the gasket and the seals and clean everything out good.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Shryp said:


> I would take the time to take it apart and replace the gasket and the seals and clean everything out good.


 me to...


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

Cannot recommend enough a full disasembly of the gearbox. It will also allow you to re-grease areas that havent seen grease in a long time and to clean the old gasket fully for a perfect seal.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

It looks like, at a minimum, you will have to remove one of the augers in order to separate the gearbox. That would require removing the assembly out of the bucket. At that point, might as well disassemble and replace the seals too.


----------



## batman1414 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks ... will be taking it back to shop (last fall they replaced everything in the gear box) and didn't notice the oil all winter


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

This looks like a grease pack, not an oil bath. 

If this is true then the leakage is the oil content weeping from your grease. What remains in there is becoming something like a soap cake. Tear it down and repack it with fresh grease before you have a real problem.

Pete


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Seal*

I've bought a couple of machines where the seal was replaced by RTV. It worked but personally I prefer the actual seal. Clean up the surfaces well before reassembling.


----------



## batman1414 (Dec 29, 2010)

would anyone have a suggestion: I have the gear box apart and got a new gasket should I also use a gasket sealer? and if i should what brand 
Thanks very much


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

batman1414 said:


> would anyone have a suggestion: I have the gear box apart and got a new gasket should I also use a gasket sealer? and if i should what brand
> Thanks very much


 on cork gaskets you DO NOT USE blue, orange, red or whatever the latest color is of sealants are. take 400 grit sand paper and sand the mating surfaces smooth as a baby's butt. take rubbing alcohol to sanitize the surfaces clean. place the gasket in there and torque to specs..


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> on cork gaskets you DO NOT USE blue, orange, red or whatever the latest color is of sealants are. take 400 grit sand paper and sand the mating surfaces smooth as a baby's butt. take rubbing alcohol to sanitize the surfaces clean. place the gasket in there and torque to specs..


For the oil pans cork gaskets, I was told to use a thin coat of motor oil on both sides, for a transmission I was told to do the same but with trans fluid.
It seemed to work out OK.
He also told me that a #2 Form-a-gasket sealer is good too if I really wanted to buy a sealer for them.


----------

